# Dive shop fill cards?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if a dive shop offers any fill card specials? Seems like one of them used to offer a buy2 get one free deal. Also, who has the best regular deal?


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

MBT usually does the buy 2, get 1 free special anytime they are having a sale event.
I don't think they offer that deal all the time.
So I usually stock up during the big sales.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Suspect same for most shops in the area (Breeze, Shack, Dive Pro's), got to catch them on their holiday sales, like the one coming up ..
Might be able to get a slight discount if you carry a military ID as well ..


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

I seem to recall getting a fill card deal @ MBT even though it wasn't sale time. Something like buy a nitrox fill card and get a free air fill card or something like that?


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

MBT normally offers buy 2 nitrox cards, get one free.


----------

